# Aqueous Transmission by Incubus



## Microdizzey (Dec 6, 2007)

YouTube - Aqueous Transmission - Incubus

very chill, enjoy


----------



## nomoretrouble (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh man, i love that song.


----------



## AristoRaver (Dec 6, 2007)

This was my smoking song about a year and 1/2 ago ^_^ 
Incubus is Amazing, look up "smoking the herb again", kinda funny song =)


----------



## wax1 (Dec 6, 2007)

Microdizzey said:


> YouTube - Aqueous Transmission - Incubus
> 
> very chill, enjoy


Yes very chill song. Obviously by the look of my avatar I am a big fan. What I like most about the band though is how they have progressed. They started kinda hard and have matured into a really sound band. Great stuff.


----------



## maggotbrain7 (Dec 16, 2007)

fuck yea. that is such a perfect song. even the lyrics. such a great metaphor.


----------



## jsbfootball (Dec 19, 2007)

boyd said he wrote the song to make people pee their pants.....believe it


----------

